# Youth Hunting Day saturday



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone else takin a youngin'? Takin my girlfriend's younger brother up to my hunt club this evening and making a weekend outta it. I take him hunting saturday, and he's gotta help me put a new floor in my hunting trailer sunday.

All in all I think its a great idea, i'm just not a huge fan of hunting when I'm gonna be sweating! :redface: But for a good reason...

:beer:



http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/regulations/deer.asp


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

7 Point buck downed in the AM sit. Smaller young deer but kids loved it, so thats definitely all that matters! And rack didn't fit in a 5 gal bucket so the boys can still shoot one more small one if they choose to. they're starting to understand the fact that its not "always" about the rack but if ya shoot all the small ones, you don't get the shot at the monster trophy!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cool*

I'm glad your kids are enjoying hunting.Also glad to see they have scored.


----------

